# Assignment #26 Your Hometown



## Nikon Fan (Oct 16, 2005)

Had to go to the suggestion thread for this weeks assignment...but it fits well with Jon's post your hometown webpage thread in off topic, so thanks to Corry for the idea   Post pics that represent your hometown...the good the bad and the ugly  This one should be less complicated and easy for everyone to participate so let's see lots of pics this time (not just Lafoto who we can always count on  )  New assignment will be posted next Monday, and as always please use new pics...now go shoot!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh! A new assignment! And I had not seen it so far. Wow. Hometown.
Which do you mean: the one I live in now or the one I was born and where my family (father, sister, brother+family) still live?
This place here hardly qualifies as "town", and I am going to see my dad and sis on the weekend (to take a look at their photos, a) my sister's 2800 photos taken in Namibia and b) my dad's a lot less photos taken during his bicycle trip through Libya). So I might show you that town, too! 
Choose.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 19, 2005)

All the above Lafoto  Post pics of your hometown...your birthplace...anywhere you call home


----------



## Corry (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm gonna really try and do this one! I'd like to today, but I have SO MUCH TO DO!  I'll try though.


----------



## Corry (Oct 19, 2005)

I took a few today...this is the only one I'm happy with...I will try and get more either Friday night or Saturday.  These are the grain bins about a block from my apartment.  I always have loved the way the light hits them in the late afternoon...for some reason it always makes me stop and stare a bit.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 22, 2005)

Let me proudly report that I managed to take a couple of photos of my real home-town, i.e. birth place, today, despite the pouring rain, only can I not load them into Photobucket from here, but will do so as soon as I have access to my own computer again (unless I find a method tomorrow ... erm ... later today, actually, we're already 10 minutes into "tomorrow"... to resize them for Photobucket HERE). OK?

Yes, I like the assignments!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 24, 2005)

Taken tonight on the town square:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2005)

Within the course of this day I shall enter my contributions! Big promise!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 25, 2005)

So when I was "at home" (i.e. in my birth place, where my family still live, who today are father, sister, brother, sister-in-law, three nephews, one niece, uncle, aunt and cousin) this past weekend, I decided to take the assignment photos, no matter what (and sometimes it was POURING with rain!).

At first, I'll be presenting you a little series that I took on the sorry state and continuing decline of the shopping mall that was built and inaugurated with greatest hope way back in 1982 and now is in the danger of being closed down for good.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 25, 2005)

Part Two:

Two nice views of buildings in town, of the kind that COULD also be shown in the Official Town Home Page (looked that up ... no use putting up the link: the writing is tiny, I can't find any photos, ah well...... :roll: )





The only really old house in town that survived the air raid on 23 April 1945 which destroyed almost all the rest of the centre of town.





One of the best restaurants in town, framed by some wonderful autumn colours here.

All the others are either some less typical views or views that only few would care to photograph...





St. Agatha's looking out from behind the houses (you would normally find a photo of the town square, Old Town Hall and the front of St. Agatha's all in one, that is the absolute viewcard-view of my birthplace)










Part of the central shopping area on a rainy Saturday afternoon in October...





A backyard















Three images of my old school (St. Ursula's Grammar School), one showing the integrated church and bell-tower, since it is a nun's school (and I think in this one you can see what the weather was like), one including the wall that separates school building from nunnery, with St. Agatha's in the background, and one showing the front part (oldest part of the buildings, too) of the school. I spent there 9 years of my life.

And to round this of, one of the main throughfares to the east of the town centre with the shopping area with pedestrian precinct (here not to be seen)






I wonder who I am showing these, after all? 
But it was still fun taking them and leaving the path of the "typical photos"


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 25, 2005)

I knew you'd come through Lafoto  Thanks for showing, you did a great job of capturing various aspects of your town!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah, thanks for those LaFoto.  Those were great!!


----------



## jeroen (Oct 25, 2005)

I made some Amsterdam city photos this morning in the pouring rain of some streetlights nicely reflecting on the wet pavement. I was soking wet all day and I hate that. What I hate even more is that all my shots are out of focus. I'm in desperate need of my new 350D wich will arrive in a couple of weeks (man, the waiting...).

I took this one 2 hours ago when I went back home tonight.


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 26, 2005)

Stopped a couple of times on my way in today.


----------



## LaFoto'sSister (Oct 29, 2005)

Gradually I understand what you meant when you wanted to take photos of Dorsten in the rain! Here I can see them. 
Must you all take photos of a special thing every week?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

